# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  O pumilio 'Black Jeans'

## Lynn

I spotted a tadpole in a brom today ! 
Pair - Oophaga pumilio 'Black Jeans' acquired  11/2/2013

I'll try to get a photo? But...I don't want to spook the female....she has to feed them.



She is spending lots of time in 2 of the broms ! The tad I saw is a good size, so I am very optimistic that she has been ,indeed, doing her job  :Smile: 



 :Love Struck:  Papa !  He spends hours calling her ! 



 female -chubby ! 



same - female

 :Butterfly: 
Happy New Year !

----------


## Carlos

Congratulations Lynn  :Big Applause:  !  She looks very pretty with the spotted back.  Is the "petri dish" a water source or feeding dish?  Good luck with the tadpole  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

> Congratulations Lynn  !  She looks very pretty with the spotted back.  Is the "petri dish" a water source or feeding dish?  Good luck with the tadpole  !


Just a little extra water.
I have never seen them in it as there is plenty in the broms and has auto misting.

She's pretty. I love their spots. 
At first, I was disappointed about the splotch on her head though. 
It's growing on me  :Smile:  
The male is a bit _paler_ in color.
He is slowly getting a little darker w/ good care.
They are as vocal and louder then the imis !!!!

They like each other ! Finger crossed
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

OK...so this is the best I can without scaring the bejeebers out of the tad.




there are back legs here-terrible photo- sorry 
so.....it's been there for a while

----------

